# Apple Pie Filling



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

It's that time of year and once again I'm drowning in apples. I still have 3 gallons of applesauce left from last year but I'm doubling that to make sure I don't run out. I'm going to try apple butter again and I'll have the dehydrator running full time for the next few weeks. 

I'm now thinking I'd like to try making and canning pie filling. I'm sure there are plenty of recipes out there on the net, but I would prefer something from some of the folks I know and trust. Would anyone like to help me out?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Here ya go hun!

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Fruits

and if you look, there are recipes for other pie fillings. Actually, there are all kinds of info and recipes for canning and drying and smoking and fermenting at this site.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I make the whole-pie ... and normally bake it and when I make lots of pie, I will freeze the "spares". I have heard that I could also make the pie, but, not bake it .. throw it in the freezer "raw" and when I want a fresh-pie in January, I can pull it out, thaw it, and then bake-like-normal for a great pie ... 

Wildmist took a large bag of apples that my dad brought us and turned a good portion of it into apple-sauce and just did a normal canning-process on it ... and I made pies ... :flower:


Did you want my pie recipe?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

No, naekid...we want you to mail us the PIE!!! 

It looks wonderful!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Page 17, Ball Blue Book

2 and1/2 to 3 pounds of apples per qt.

wash,core and peel apples, Apples may be cut into 1/4 inch slices,quartered,or halved.Treat to prevent darkening, Make a light or medium syrup, keep syrup hot,drain apples,gently boil apples in syrup 5 minutes,Pack hot apples into hot jars, , Ladle hot syrup over apples,leaving 1/2 inch head space, remove air bubbles, adjust the 2 piece lids, process pints and quarts 20 minutes in a boiling water canner.

*apples for baking, follow receipt for canning apples, use extra light syrup or water.*


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> Page 17, Ball Blue Book


I can't believe I didn't think to look there first. 

Right now I'm making apple butter and apple cider. I may try jelly too.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> Page 17, Ball Blue Book
> 
> 2 and1/2 to 3 pounds of apples per qt.
> 
> ...


That is the recipe I use also.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry Vance. Didn't mean to ignore you.

I'll get back to you on the pie. After I get 5 bushel of apples processed. :help:


----------

